# Subic Bay Earthquake



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Good Morning Subic Bay, That was a 6.0 quake you had and was centered 4km North of Mabayo. Strong enough to wake us up at 3;32am over here close to Angeles City..



*Reported Intensities :*




* 
* *Intensity IV - Pasig City; Pasay City; Manila City; Quezon City; Hagonoy, Bulacan; Makati City; 
San Mateo, Rizal; Obando, Bulacan 
Intensity III - Tagaytay City; San Miguel, Tarlac;
Intensity II - Baguio City; Batangas City*



* 
* _


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

*nice earthquake*

Lol. They all woke up freaking out


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Interesting, I've never felt an earth quake here.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Strong enough to wake us up over here close to Angeles too.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

I told neighbors go to sleep...should have told them it was their penance for raising Cain all yesterday


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Jet Lag said:


> Good Morning Subic Bay, That was a 6.0 quake you had and was centered 4km North of Mabayo. Strong enough to wake us up at 3;32am over here close to Angeles City..
> 
> Reported Intensities :
> 
> ...


The natives thought they angered the gods....imagine that!!!!


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Woke us up too. I asked the wife if I should go out and shoot into the air like they do in Mindanao? She got a good laugh out of that and we went back to bed.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

There was an aftershock at 0508 of 2.3M. Didn't feel that one at all.


----------



## CoffsHarbour (Jan 10, 2015)

It is a shame there has been nothing on the media about it. I hope everyone id okay.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

CoffsHarbour said:


> It is a shame there has been nothing on the media about it. I hope everyone id okay.


It's not that an unusual event. When my wife spoke to her mother later in the day on the phone her mother didn't even mention there had been a quake. We didn't know until I read it on here.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

jon1 said:


> There was an aftershock at 0508 of 2.3M. Didn't feel that one at all.


For us its easy
.seemed like extended sonic boom. Yolanda seemed like tornado until a few days later


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

jon1 said:


> There was an aftershock at 0508 of 2.3M. Didn't feel that one at all.


For us its easy
.seemed like extended sonic boom.


----------



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

We're on the 37th floor of the building in Makati. Didn't know about it until the wife's mom called us in the morning.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

yakc130 said:


> We're on the 37th floor of the building in Makati. Didn't know about it until the wife's mom called us in the morning.


You must have been sleeping soundly. That high up it would have been very noticeable. 
In a major quake that would be the very last place I'd want to be -- especially with the construction standards here. Darned scary!


----------



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

Exactly. I told her that I didn't want to stay above about the 6th floor anywhere, but her aunt arranged this deal for us. I hate high buildings, but it was hard to pass this up.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

The whole yr before Pinatubo blew there were quakes, with main one hitting Baguio and tearing it up, but felt all way down to Subic (was driving and car wobbling all over road) and in Manila where most buildings were damaged. A year later Pinatubo blew and we had small quakes left and right for 24 hrs during that mess....So, hope this is not a forewarning of things to come!


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

CoffsHarbour said:


> It is a shame there has been nothing on the media about it. I hope everyone id okay.


No damage. No death nor injuries. No news.


----------



## Bluesdude (Jun 30, 2012)

Nickleback99 said:


> The whole yr before Pinatubo blew there were quakes, with main one hitting Baguio and tearing it up, but felt all way down to Subic (was driving and car wobbling all over road) and in Manila where most buildings were damaged. A year later Pinatubo blew and we had small quakes left and right for 24 hrs during that mess....So, hope this is not a forewarning of things to come!


I was stationed at Cubi Point Subic Bay at the time of that big quake. A buddy and I were at my house in Barrio Barretto sitting on the trunk of my old beat up Nova having a beer when it hit. We both turned around to see who was making the car bounce but no one was there. We then saw other stuff moving and put two & two together. 

I was a US Navy photographer & special aircrewman & was ordered to fly to Baguio from Subic to photograph the devastation. The photos were to be used to show the U.S. Senate so they'd appropriate emergency financial assistance to the Philippine government to help with the aftermath. I'm sure all funding allocated made it to those who needed it most...ya right.

I was stationed in the Philippines for nearly five years and had spent several weeks in Baguio while on leave. I’ll never forget the devastation in Baguio from that quake. 

Another area that was hit hard by the quake was Cabanatuan. The worst place I photographed was a vocational school there. On the day of the quake there just happened to be a group of young grade school kids touring the school. Many of the kids did not make it out of the building. God bless & RI.P. That was one job I wish I never had to photograph.

Glad everyone is fine from this latest quake. It just so happens, my wife & I have property right there in Pundaquit. Thanks for the update.


----------



## CoffsHarbour (Jan 10, 2015)

I am still trying to get my head around why I have not seen anything about this in the Australian media...and I have been looking...!


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

galactic said:


> No damage. No death nor injuries. No news.


It's like Galactic said... nothing of note in ramifications happened. I didn't even have anything fall of the shelves or pictures off the wall. So it was more like a rude wake up if that.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

CoffsHarbour said:


> I am still trying to get my head around why I have not seen anything about this in the Australian media...and I have been looking...!


Thereis probably several earthquakes a day in the Philippines, it's on the ring of fire. If they reported every one there wouldn't be much room for any other news.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

CoffsHarbour said:


> I am still trying to get my head around why I have not seen anything about this in the Australian media...and I have been looking...!


Yea, seems like it should have made the news with even just a small article there. In the States it was covered with several stories on CNN and FOX news as well as others..


----------

